# [MOD]Modified DSP Manager with BEATS audio. For CM9 & AOKP.(6.25.12)



## ...Awesome... (Mar 26, 2012)

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]








[/background]​​​
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]I have Modded DSPManager to use the libs & Audio files from BEATS to work with [/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]AOKP & CM9 ONLY!!![/background]

[background=transparent][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Flashing this will not mess up your other Equalizers!![/background][/background]​​
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]V.1[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Had a bunch of FC for alot of devices [/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]v.2 [/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Fixed the FC issue[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]v.3[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Added MUSICFX so settings work for CM9[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Added Awesome Control Panel[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Re-built Awesome BEATS[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Download: [/background]AwesomeBEATS™ v.3
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Just FLASH and enjoy!! [/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Make sure to change in SETTINGS/SOUND/MUSIC EFFECTS to AWESOME BEATS.[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Thanks to:[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]spc_hicks09 (with Permission to use his modded DSP manager)[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Sckyboy78 (For the find )[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]nik3r (For all the help getting it to work on other devices)[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]mwalt2 (Helping fix the MOD to work on CM9 based Roms)[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Confirmed Devices working:
MyTouch 4G
Desire HD
Desire S
Inspire 4G
Desire
GalaxyTab Plus 
Sensation
Amaze 4G
Galaxy S2
Nexus
SSII
SI
Sensation XL[/background]​​​
[background=transparent][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]MAKE SURE YOU GUYS HIT THAT THANK BUTTON IF THIS MOD WORKED FOR YOU!!![/background][/background]​


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## abbofro (Apr 1, 2012)

Cheers!!!

Google Galaxy Nexus (GSM)
ROM: AXIOM HYBRYD B6
Kernel: GLaDOS 1.34


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

You should check out the Beats 5.1 with Xloud and Dobly SRS sounds that PD maintains for the gnex. I also include a slightly different package in my ROMs (PD's is better with heavy bass, mine has better SRS). We both use DT's Beats Control apk.

And BTW you have a beats a *compilable* apk, but it is *not* beats enabled. You need to add (preferably towards the end):
beats {
library bass_enhancement
uuid b3b43f60-a2f0-11e0-8b5a-0002a5d5c51b

Otherwise you just get the icon and no affects.

These are Rockdev's 0317 libraries? Try the 5.1 substantial audio improvement.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Where are the links to get Beats 5.1 and compare with Awesomes version?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/1122-mod-bravia-engine-beats-w-xloud-51-camera-tweaks/

I think he is mentioning this one


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 26, 2012)

I hate how this didnt notify me someone commented on this... Im gonna check [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Rockdev's 0317 libraries cuz in my opinion his don't really give u as much as effect as thesethey should.[/background]


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Well hopefully you can get that stuff incorporated in there awesome cause for some reason I cant used PDs stuff at all, it wont even let me go to the site to download it.. not to mention being able to just install a zip is way easier than all the things he did.


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 26, 2012)

Yea im gonna see if i can get permission from him and incorporate them into a new version and it works on multiple devices because it bootloops me when i manually install his libraries.


----------



## Amphibliam (Sep 14, 2011)

This seemed awesome, but caused some issues for me on Slim. It caused random reboots as soon as headphones were plugged in and for some reason caused my phone.apk to FC.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

At first I thought this was like regular dsp manager and I would just select a preset for awesome beats but I dont see one so to use this do I turn everything all the way up like in your screen shot?


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 26, 2012)

No go to SETTINGS>SOUND>MUSIC EFFECTS and select AWESOME BEATS


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 26, 2012)

*OP UPDATED TO VERSION 3 PLEASE SEE CHANGELOG, JUST WIPE CACHE AND FLASH, NOW WORKS WITH CM9 AND SETTINGS/SOUND/MUSIC EFFECTS SHOW UP*


----------



## trocheol57 (Jun 15, 2012)

v3 works great on paranoidandroid. thank you for this mod.


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for confirming


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

...Awesome... said:


> *OP UPDATED TO VERSION 3 PLEASE SEE CHANGELOG, JUST WIPE CACHE AND FLASH, NOW WORKS WITH CM9 AND SETTINGS/SOUND/MUSIC EFFECTS SHOW UP*


oh so I just enable it and it should work and the equalizer isn't necessary unless I feel like tweaking the sound.


----------



## abbofro (Apr 1, 2012)

I flashed this over liquid 1.5 and it seems to work!

Google Galaxy Nexus (GSM)
ROM: AXIOM HYBRYD B6
Kernel: GLaDOS 1.34


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

So beats doesn't work over BT with ANY device, even the official beats devices? That is pretty lame







I'm interested but about 95% of my music is listened to over BT.


----------

